# Dsc+



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Along with the new engine comes a revised version of BMW's Dynamic Stability Control system (DSC+) featuring Brake Standby, Rain Brake Support, Hill Start Assist, Fading Compensation and Soft Stop.

*Brake Standby* shortens stopping distances by priming the brakes if the driver lifts off the accelerator sharply in preparation for an emergency stop.

Rain Brake Support is said to improve braking performance in the wet.

The activation of the windscreen wipers or a signal from the screen-mounted Rain Sensor enables a periodic gentle application of the brakes to scrub off any water.

*Hill Start Assist* allows a manual transmission car to pull away smoothly on a gradient without rolling backwards, and is achieved by maintaining brake pressure for the short time taken to apply the accelerator after releasing the foot or handbrake.

The system judges the gradient and the subsequent degree of brake pressure needed for a smooth start.

The curiously-named *Fading Compensation* detects when the brakes are very hot and applies additional braking without any extra effort from the driver.

*Soft Stop* allows a car to come to a smooth halt by releasing a small proportion of the braking pressure at the end of the braking cycle - eliminating the uncomfortable jolt when you come to a stop.

http://www.thisishampshire.net/hampshire/basingstoke/motoring/BASINGSTOKE_MOTORING_MOTORING4.html


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

ugh.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The Fading Compensation sounds like a new feature. Standby and Rain Support have been on the newest MBs, and Soft Stop has been on some VAG cars for a year or two. Hill Assist is a very old Subaru feature.

That said, IMO with the possible exception of Hill Assist, these seem to be of rather dubious value.


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

Soft Stop sounds like it could cause some future litigation... I can't see how it achieves the smooth stop without adding distance, and I could see someone ramming someone then blaming it on the variation of the brakes.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Holy crap... talk about useless electronics.


Friday night, Dr Joachim Stilla (head of the BMW Technology office in Palo Alto, CA) gave a presentation at the local BMWCCA chatper holiday party. He was talking about technology innovations that his office came up with.

One of the slides was active headlights that turn with the car.

This holiday party took place at an auto museum. Not more than 100 feet from Dr Stilla was a 1948 Tucker.... with, of course, one active headlight.

I found that amusing .


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

nowonder said:


> Soft Stop sounds like it could cause some future litigation... I can't see how it achieves the smooth stop without adding distance, and I could see someone ramming someone then blaming it on the variation of the brakes.


My thoughts exactly, but I would certainly hope someone at BMW would have throught this through a little better than a couple of jackasses on some message board would have. 

All of those features sound a little gimmicky to me.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

nowonder said:


> Soft Stop sounds like it could cause some future litigation... I can't see how it achieves the smooth stop without adding distance, and I could see someone ramming someone then blaming it on the variation of the brakes.


I would assume that it would detect a panic stop and react differently.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

KrisL said:


> I would assume that it would detect a panic stop and react differently.


Agreed. Probably it's deactivated under full (panic) braking etc.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

It's just a simple system  :angel:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

And the best part about Sensotronic is the bluescreen!


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I wonder how it responds to someone trying to do some of this stuff on their own (like letting off the brakes a hair right before coming to a stop)? And will there be a way to shut this crap off? 

--SONET


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

SONET said:


> And will there be a way to shut this crap off?


Want to guess ? :eeps:


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Want to guess ? :eeps:


Say it aint so! 

What if I hold down the dsc button for say... 12 hours?


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

nowonder said:


> Soft Stop sounds like it could cause some future litigation... I can't see how it achieves the smooth stop without adding distance, and I could see someone ramming someone then blaming it on the variation of the brakes.


All that is being controlled is the second order or higher pressure effects in the brake system. With the correct control loop design the system will work nearly instantaneously. The brake pedal being the first order will always dwarf the secondary effects in a good design.

In laymans terms the system will be more accurate in the application of the brakes, actually shortening stopping lengths.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

LarryN said:


> Say it aint so!
> 
> What if I hold down the dsc button for say... 12 hours?


 That's when you start digging into the fuse box and buy yourself a brake proportioning valve.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

High pressure accumulator? Looks like BMW is reverting to their 70s/80s parts bin and resurrecting the 'brake bomb' I wonder if this means parts for my M6's brakes will become cheaper. Mine only has about 20% life left. 

Given all this crap doesn't make it into the MINI, I think my next car will be going in that direction.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

I guess BMW hasn't figured out that the reason you need Hill Start Assist is because of the CDV.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

I have the hill start assist already - its called a handbrake :rofl:


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

In the "Nothing New Under The Sun" department, in the 1940's Studebaker offered a device called the "Hill Holder" which maintained brake line pressure until the clutch was released.


----------



## tierfreund (Nov 12, 2004)

LarryN said:


> Say it aint so!
> 
> What if I hold down the dsc button for say... 12 hours?


Don´t worry. You´ll not even notice it. Nobody noticed that the "Brake Standby" has been on the E46 from launch (and on most Mercs for 8 years). But it probably saved a number of people from bad crashes.

When these things are done well, you don´t even notice them. At best you just feel like you´re suddenly a better driver and wonder why there´s a smile on your face from driving such a great car.

Sound familiar ? 

Oh and the swirling headlights are great. I´ve never tried them on a tucker (who has), but I´ve drvien them on a 04 325Ci and was very impressed. All you notice is that you can see more. Just the kind of technology I like....


----------

